# HOW TO: EASILY GRAFT A MARIJUANA PLANT TUTORIAL Step By Step VIDEO + PICTURES



## marijuananation (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, This is a video that I made of the techniques that I use in order to sucessfully graft marijuana from one strain to another.

This method has not failed me yet, hence why I am starting a tutorial thread.

[video=youtube;_Vy_NFZwkcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vy_NFZwkcs[/video]

Grafting is a very good method for those medical patients with a low plant count.. it would enable you to have an unlimited variety of strains, at the same time staying well within your limits.

I am working on writing the actual tutorial with pictures similar to my diy resin separator washing machie sticky.

I hope you all enjoy this tutorial.

Please share any tips or methods that you have sucessfully tried pertaining to grafting marijuana only.

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the technique - I have had trouble maintaining contact between the scion and stock - your method guarantees great contact and hopefully I will now succeed where I usually fail.


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 26, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I love the technique - I have had trouble maintaining contact between the scion and stock - your method guarantees great contact and hopefully I will now succeed where I usually fail.


I have tried many different techniques and by far this one has a 100% sucess rate for myself personally..
Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Jan 26, 2011)

I just tried this grafting method - so easy, I'll let you know in a week whether the graft is good.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice video...plus rep.....happy growing...


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 26, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I just tried this grafting method - so easy, I'll let you know in a week whether the graft is good.


that is great to hear !! make sure to post pictures to show us how this technique worked out for you !!


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 26, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Nice video...plus rep.....happy growing...


Cheers !! I am glad that you enjoyed the video !!


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 27, 2011)

I have received alot of views on this thread, but not many responses..
Peace and happy growing !!


----------



## branny21 (Jan 27, 2011)

why would i want to do this?

Because it saves space and you can have two strains? Is it that much better then just having a smaller pots?


----------



## tat2ue (Jan 27, 2011)

Great and informitive video.

Q- Can you graft more than one clipping at a time to a host plant?? I would like to try and graft 4 different female strains at one time to a male host plant for breeding purposes when I find one worthy enough to be a pollen doner. 

Thanks Tat +rep


----------



## MomaPug (Jan 27, 2011)

How about 11 tops on one plant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4

I have been wanting to do this for a long time, I think you gave me the incentive to give it a shot. Thanks!!


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 27, 2011)

tat2ue said:


> Great and informitive video.
> 
> Q- Can you graft more than one clipping at a time to a host plant?? I would like to try and graft 4 different female strains at one time to a male host plant for breeding purposes when I find one worthy enough to be a pollen doner.
> 
> Thanks Tat +rep


I was actually going to try the same test in a few weeks, simply have to sex my skunk to determine the sex before grafting.. and make sure it is a male..


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 27, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> How about 11 tops on one plant!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for a long time, I think you gave me the incentive to give it a shot. Thanks!!


I am glad that i could be such an inspiration to you..\
Peace And happy Growing !!


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 27, 2011)

branny21 said:


> why would i want to do this?
> 
> Because it saves space and you can have two strains? Is it that much better then just having a smaller pots?


ha ha ha!! Classic response !! Love it !!


----------



## John Chewy (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome Thread! Have never seen this done and have a few questions, this doesn't allow strands to be crossed tho correct?


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Post. I am Deff going to try it. Putting a Clone of Bently OG on a Seeded Plant called Aurora Indica.


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 1, 2011)

John Chewy said:


> Awesome Thread! Have never seen this done and have a few questions, this doesn't allow strands to be crossed tho correct?


Yes you are correct, this method does not allow you to cross the *"strains",* but utilize one plant as a host for various other strains/varieties of marijuana.

However, if you wanted to do a controlled breeding project, or you were not in the perticular situation to have available space for you to conduct breeding.

Surely you could graft a male strain of choice to the female strain of choice _or vice versa_ and breed these plants under a smaller light.

ie; under the sink with simple cfl or fluorescent lighting, reducing the space needed for two different plants.

I might add to this that, I would find this to be very unpractical, but it is an option for crossing strains, Via: Grafting.

I hope that I was helpful and answered your question.

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 1, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Great Post. I am Deff going to try it. Putting a Clone of Bently OG on a Seeded Plant called Aurora Indica.


Post pictures of your progress on this thread, it is more than welcome..

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## cowboylogic (Feb 1, 2011)

great post. Thanks bro.......


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 1, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> great post. Thanks bro.......


You are more than welcome my friend.

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## bigman4270 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the post . Definitely gonna give it a try.


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

bigman4270 said:


> Thanks for the post . Definitely gonna give it a try.


I'm Glad to hear that bigman !!
All the best !!
Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

I will. here is the Aurora indica it will go on. The Bently OG is still a seedling 


marijuananation said:


> Post pictures of your progress on this thread, it is more than welcome..
> 
> Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 2, 2011)

branny21 said:


> why would i want to do this?
> 
> Because it saves space and you can have two strains? Is it that much better then just having a smaller pots?


oh my no...just means i learned a new form of making the plant bend to my whims.
to hell with multiple strains, i'll graft it to itself...my new long term goal is to grow tiny doll sized furniture
thankfully, i'll never do it...but this idea did lead me to one axel erlandson that did this sort of stuff with real live trees

it's pretty neat


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I will. here is the Aurora indica it will go on. The Bently OG is still a seedling View attachment 1417976View attachment 1417977


In my grafting trials and tribulations, I have found that finding the plant with the stronger root system helps the plant graft quicker and it is in better to try and graft to a plant with a bigger root mass..

Looks like this thread is gonna get interesting..

please post updated pictures periodically throughout your process as I would like to see how you make out with the method that I have shared with everyone..

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks, my grafting will begin in approx a wk.


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> oh my no...just means i learned a new form of making the plant bend to my whims.
> to hell with multiple strains, i'll graft it to itself...my new long term goal is to grow tiny doll sized furniture
> thankfully, i'll never do it...but this idea did lead me to one axel erlandson that did this sort of stuff with real live trees
> 
> it's pretty neat


Axel was a crazy horticulturalist.













































There are tonnes more, but this isn't about grafting trees this is about grafting marijuana..

let's get back to business.

Glad you enjoyed the thread.

Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> thanks, my grafting will begin in approx a wk.


AWESOMENESS !!!!

Totally looking forward to your results.

Peace and Happy Growing


----------



## casey0000000 (Feb 2, 2011)

so all you do is cut the host plant in half at a node. cut the cutting on both sides. insert the cutting to the host. bandage it, and have high humidity so it can heal?.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking of adding two grafts on the TWO main stems of a PLANT.. then after healing fully, prune thoes branches.. so it would be Literally 50/50 of a plant and not just a stem. im going to let it Grow for a longnnnn time.. then Clone it


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

casey0000000 said:


> so all you do is cut the host plant in half at a node. cut the cutting on both sides. insert the cutting to the host. bandage it, and have high humidity so it can heal?.


you have got it !!


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I was thinking of adding two grafts on the TWO main stems of a PLANT.. then after healing fully, prune thoes branches.. so it would be Literally 50/50 of a plant and not just a stem. im going to let it Grow for a longnnnn time.. then Clone it


I have seen this method done before.
A very interesting grafting technique to say the least..


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm subbed mate, thanks for the great info!!! +rep

i'll try your method when i'm lucky enough to find a keeper, hopefully in a couple of months i'll have a few candidates worthy of trying and i'll be sure to post the results for you, again cheers mate


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 2, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i'm subbed mate, thanks for the great info!!! +rep
> 
> i'll try your method when i'm lucky enough to find a keeper, hopefully in a couple of months i'll have a few candidates worthy of trying and i'll be sure to post the results for you, again cheers mate


You are more than welcome for all of the info..
Remember it could be the least potent strain in the world, as long as it has a better root system than the plant that you would like to graft.
I look forward to your resultls down the road also.
Peace and Happy Growing !!


----------



## stelthy (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome thread I am going to be sure to try this out soon... _REP_ for making it son easy to understand  - STELTHY


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Feb 2, 2011)

marijuananation said:


> Yes you are correct, this method does not allow you to cross the *"strains",* but utilize one plant as a host for various other strains/varieties of marijuana.
> 
> However, if you wanted to do a controlled breeding project, or you were not in the perticular situation to have available space for you to conduct breeding.
> 
> ...



I disagree with you when you say grafting for breeding is unpractical. I find it very practical, most growers here only have one grow room. The possibility of breeding under a small light outside of the main grow room is very beneficial. You eliminate the variable of pollinating one of your other females by not having to bring pollen into your grow area. However do you think your seeds harvested form the grafted plant will be weaker genetically? Great information you have provided, will use this for sure. Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## bobbutcher (Feb 3, 2011)

marijuananation said:


> this isn't about grafting trees this is about grafting marijuana..


What about grafting marijuana to trees, is it possible?


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 3, 2011)

bobbutcher said:


> What about grafting marijuana to trees, is it possible?


the only known plant is hopps.
peace and happy growing


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 6, 2011)

I know of a guy who grafted 4 other strains to one plant. Making it a mother with 5 total strains. He sold the plant for $1,200 USD.

I just tried my first graft a few days ago. I would love to get this technic down. To have one mother with multiple strains on her would be SWEET!!!!!


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are the newest videos.
Update of my indoor + Episode #3 - seedling update !! Peace and Happy Growing !!

I hope you all enjoy them !!

Peace and Happy Growing !! 


[video=youtube;WvpMsPi_m-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvpMsPi_m-E[/video]


[video=youtube;ujC-uEkEcaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujC-uEkEcaw[/video]


[video=youtube;4gUhvC_eoHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gUhvC_eoHk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

**cool thread  --watching the grafting vid


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow. Very intresting video. I would love to try this out and that also gave me a lot of ideas. At what age does the main plant have to be before trying to graft?


----------



## bamfrivet (Oct 13, 2011)

Great video, when I get my grow back up and running I think im going to do this.

For those of you who don't understand why grafting can be beneficial, there are blank reasons:
Say you have one strain that is potent and has a high yield, but doesn't get the strongest roots or takes a long time to veg; and you have a plant that is very resilient and has a great root system but is lacking in potency. Why not combine the two with out spending ages breeding for the specific traits you want. Graft the high yielding plant onto the strong root system plant and BAM. You have strong roots that are very resilient and has high yield and potency.

Or say you live in a state where growing is "legal" and you would like to stay with in the limits that the state/county/city says you are allowed to grow. You graft the different strains together to create a mother plant so you can pull the different strains you want off, when you want to clone them with out having to keep around a bunch of seeds or extra mothers.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 13, 2011)

This would be a great way to save a pheno variation of a certain strain also, without keeping a separate mother plant.

Im wondering what is your average recovery time for a grafted branch. Is it faster than just cloning. Im just looking for a way to save pheno abnormality's. Kickn myself in the ass for a oddball last year that got harvested before I knew how good it really was. It was an obvious difference in looks part way thru flower, then the final product was mind blowing.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a great thread, never crossed my mind till now!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 14, 2011)

itslogics said:


> This is a great thread, never crossed my mind till now!


Same here. This brings a whole new level to having a single mom plant. If in a DWC system you might be able to use 1 plant as a host to 15 to 20+ strains.


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;EDlQ7cBDpsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlQ7cBDpsA[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 14, 2011)

Grafting will be greeeat for keeping one Queen mother with several strains! Great idea and I am glad to have stumbled upon it. I will stay subscribed and post the results. Thanks!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 14, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Same here. This brings a whole new level to having a single mom plant. If in a DWC system you might be able to use 1 plant as a host to 15 to 20+ strains.


This is perfect for me...I mother indoors and transplant a few good clones each outside each year...this way I could keep one mother for years with multiple strains...this is going to save a boad of time! 

Now I'm excited! A new experiment!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 16, 2011)

marijuananation said:


> Hello everyone, This is a video that I made of the techniques that I use in order to sucessfully graft marijuana from one strain to another.
> 
> This method has not failed me yet, hence why I am starting a tutorial thread.
> 
> ...


Excellent !!! - I've been looking for a tutorial on this for a while now  I can't wait to try it on my next grow  *+REP!* simply awesome info.. - STELTHY


----------



## I2eaper (Oct 18, 2011)

So i have been looking on this website for a few months in taking the knowledge of all you wonderful people and try to take that back to my own plant. well i was thinking the other day and have been thinking for some time but I'm not totally sure that grafting is what I'm looking for. What i was thinking was the same as your idea how can i get several strains and include all the ones i want while still staying in the legal limit. A friend and I were discussing the possibilities of taking several fully matured and individual plants and combine them all at the root system forming the colossal singular marijuana plant I was using the term "Pond Monster." So it has really had the gears turning in my head could we pull off such a monster and in the case that it is possible how would one go about such a project and what would be needed in order to do so? So, guys any thoughts?


----------



## Slivers (Oct 19, 2011)

Why isn't this sticky? This sounds awesome. How long before you can put grafted plants into flower?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 19, 2011)

(granted I have grafted, I am playing devils advocate)

All techniques in gardening can be useful in some way given your understanding of it and its applicability to what your doing when, etc. etc.

HOWEVER: When something is not a "new" technique discovered recently, and still remains uncommon, it raises question. Why might this technique not be a popular idea in cannabis cultivation even given the numbers limitations. Plant number limitations have been a consideration since the medical marijuana era and long before 1996...

I will let others speak first, however would like to point out a simple and obvious reason this lacks in applicability across the board. (each strain requires various nutrients essentially at different ratios and times etc. making no host plant perfect for hosting a multitude of varying strains)


----------



## I2eaper (Oct 19, 2011)

what about the idea i was tlkn bout with making one big super plant with one central root system say we put together 20 matured plants with one central root system. Is this something anyone else has thought about because i could use a lil input and I am sure that there is someone else whose had the same idea.


----------



## I2eaper (Oct 19, 2011)

and as far as there not being a good host since you can't really pick one that s best to hold them all how about if you used a strain with vigor and survivability such as Northern Lights maybe there is a chance that you could use a beginner strain such as the NL or any other hardy beginner strains. Who knows you are combing the two plants on a cellular level so maybe the qualities of those two plants clash and collide to give your grafted plant a perk or two more.


----------



## fatality (Oct 21, 2011)

Way to go man! I have been lookin for a good step by step how to guide on how to do this exactly. I was also wondering if you have ever tried to graft a cutting into a crotch area of the main stalk where a shoot is coming out at. That way would seem to make a more symetrically appealing aesthetic. Then you could just have a main stalk with several stalks going off the main, each having a different strain........neat and in order. If you have attempted that I would really like to hear what you have to say about it. thanks +rep


----------



## WestIstheBest (Nov 23, 2011)

Love this post. I am not in the proper state for this but I think it would be awesome if someone grew out a chemdawg 91 then grafted sourd and og kush plus some other chem's and have a frankenstein family tree in a tree type deal. The reason just to see subtle variations in the cross's all on one mother plant. Dispensaries should offer mixed plants for a two in one deal at least.


----------



## zo0t (Nov 24, 2011)

wats the point again?? mdeikal low plant kount i c


----------



## wilbur112 (Dec 10, 2011)

Any clone you take will be the same as the cutting / graft doner. grafting is not modifying any genetic attribute of the plant it is just making two plants use one root system. Yes two plants. this is best used to create a mother plant or a wider variety of product with a lower number of plants.


RawBudzski said:


> I was thinking of adding two grafts on the TWO main stems of a PLANT.. then after healing fully, prune thoes branches.. so it would be Literally 50/50 of a plant and not just a stem. im going to let it Grow for a longnnnn time.. then Clone it


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 10, 2011)

About six months ago I made this mother of a plant, she has given plenty of clones and is still going strong.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2011)

what r the yields say i have a low producer n i bust out a health rooted fucken thiving monster n i graft a supper stoney cliping would my yield change?


----------



## cannagrow (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice tutorial, thanks for the video!


----------



## mugsey (Dec 12, 2011)

omfg ...its alive....ITS ALIIIIVE!!!!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

This is great, I just did a graft from a female plant onto a male rootzone of the same strain. What is the point? Now I have 1 clone that is aided by a 50 day old monster root system! I wasnt very sterile about how I did it.. didnt even wash my hands or razor, but who knows maybe I'll get lucky 

Now I'm trying to think if it could be possible to graft a clone onto the rootzone of a harvested plant? after you harvest you normally throw away the old roots.. but if you were to graft a cutting onto those roots, might you not have a super clone that would grow much faster?

the trouble is the stems won't match up. Youll have a 1 inch wide base stem and have to find a way to attach your 1/8th inch cutting stem. Any ideas? 

Check out my own experiment I just started this 24 hours ago and its working so far... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/505496-female-spliced-male-experimental.html


----------



## smokey de bear (Jan 24, 2012)

Great video, you made it seem very easy and i shall deff be trying this later on with multiple strains, plus rep to you and keep up the good work!


----------



## hyphae (Jan 26, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> (granted I have grafted, I am playing devils advocate)
> 
> All techniques in gardening can be useful in some way given your understanding of it and its applicability to what your doing when, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Granted but you could make "bunkmates" out of strains with similar lineages assuming you were confident of the nutrient requirements with each...


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 26, 2012)

hyphae said:


> Granted but you could make "bunkmates" out of strains with similar lineages assuming you were confident of the nutrient requirements with each...


I have found that you can grow a plant within quite a large window of nutrient strength. So i would expect it not to be too much of an issue, especially for keeping a mother plant since your not too worried about making it grow fast


----------



## Uncultivated (Jan 27, 2012)

So would this make it possible to keep reusing the same scrog canopy? That is, harvest the buds off it and graft new colas onto the canopy and flower again? It would be like a combination of a scrog and a sog.


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 28, 2012)

sativas have much larger root systems than indicas...if you were to grow a sativa, harvest it and graft an indica onto the stump, you could get massive yields from the indica because of the unnaturally large root system...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2012)

always wondered if this was possible. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAZ6459 (May 5, 2012)

what does the +rep mean?


----------

